# Interesting article



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

So I haven't posted in this forum yet, but I found this article and it seems pretty interesting.

Basically says if an animal is foraging for food, it's better to spend about half the time revisiting old sites and the other half finding new sources, that way it doesn't starve if it's main supply is destroyed.

Can this be applied to prepping foraging? I imagine it could affect where and how often we go out searching if our larder runs out, or at least prevent us from becoming too reliant on our own supply.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmm. That's an interesting question. On one hand, if we over-forage one area, we risk damaging the future supply. On the other hand, if it's a time-sensitve thing where that particular food will rot after a while, it might be wise to go back and harvest more. 

Depending on the type of plant, it might propogate on it's own even if every fruit/veg is picked, such as berry bushes. In fact, some produce better if they're picked often.

But are there foods that need some left to replant themselves? I'm not sure, but if there are, we wouldn't want to over harvest those. 

And certainly before the food runs out it would be good to scout out more sources, I would think.

Exellent article, kogneto. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been taught this from the first hunt at 8. Leave some or they won't be any for next time, but on the move or in a desprate time. Ya gota do what ya gota do or ya won't be here to do anything. Ya can always pop one of if ripe enough, what ever and leave the seed, take the goodies and go. I plant this and that in the wild edges of fields. Well the critters love me i reckon. They take up to 80% of most everything that comes off. Some have made it and are still growing on it,s own. Several patches of wild taters, white and sweet. Bugs will eat tater tops but being of the nightshade family, critters know better. Except the sweet taters, dang ground hogs love them. That could keep a few of them in the area to. Greasy if not fixed right but tasty if done with style.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree, when things are desperate you do what you have to do. 

Otherwise, ethical foraging is the only way to go. It leaves some for everyone, the environment, the creatures and you. 

You can also cultivate wild patches of whatever. When you find a good healthy patch then tend to it as if you had grown it on purpose. But don't over weed or over tend. Mullein is a good example because it's grows from root but only every other year. Finding a good patch and then making sure more seed is spread etc can give you a good crop in the same spot yearly.


----------

